# I-130 Processing Times?



## khorton (May 20, 2015)

My wife is a US citizen, and I am Canadian. We have been living in Canada since 1988. We've started the I-130 process to get a Green Card for me, so we can move close to her family in the US. I'm trying to get a handle on approximate time lines so we can plan a few things here in Canada.

We've submitted the I-130 and received an I–797C, Notice of Action, with Priority Date in mid February 2017. Looking at the current Nebraska Service Center processing times, I see they are working on I-130s from August 9th. If that backlog holds constant (which is a big assumption, given the new government), my file should come up for review around October 2017. How long does the process typically take from that point forward?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The overall processing time from submitting the I-130 to receiving the relevant visa is usually 8 to 10 months.

Not sure whether Canadian applications take less time? Maybe someone else can comment.


----------

